# Google releases SEO Starter Guide



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

I just saw this PDF from Google and thought I would pass it on:
http://www.google.com/webmasters/docs/search-engine-optimization-starter-guide.pdf

I have't read it yet, but if it's half as helpful as Google past tips from their webmaster center on how to get better rankings, it should definitely be worth a read.

Here's a link to the text version.


----------



## kriscad (Dec 18, 2006)

thanks


and thanks for the shirt! 

loved the labels on it. great job who ever did them!


----------



## digitalhenry (Dec 17, 2008)

thanks for this!


----------



## SimplyTopUK (Jan 10, 2009)

Quite a good guide this, thank you.


----------



## ToughJourneyman (Sep 26, 2012)

Great guide.


Thanks.


----------



## jgabby (Mar 29, 2007)

really interresting 

thks


----------



## kingwoo (Mar 22, 2013)

Hope it's helpful for us too. Now we are doing google optimization on our website. And it's newly built. Please give me advice if you have any: www.cstown.com. Many thanks!


----------



## kingwoo (Mar 22, 2013)

Please contact me if anyone can offer web optimization help!


----------

